# Un attimo di attenzione. Fantapronostici?



## Renegade (10 Gennaio 2015)

Parlando con Fabry avevamo pensato di far ripartire i Fantapronostici, in quanto era una cosa simpatica e leggera. Me ne occuperei io. Chi parteciperebbe? 

Non tutti notano la zona del Topic, quindi facciamo prima come per Photoshop, chi vuole partecipare lo scriva, chi non vuole farlo semplicemente non posti:

@Splendidi Incisivi 
@MaggieCloun 
@Tifo'o
@Jino
@Darren Marshall
@Milo
@juventino
@Hammer
@Superdinho80
@Angstgegner
@Ronaldinho_89
@mefisto94
@Gas
@Interista Diventi Pazzo
@Denni90 
@Jaqen 
@iceman. 
@Louis Gara
@Il Re dell'Est
@Butcher 
@davoreb 
@Sherlocked 
@malos 
@Snake
@ed.vedder77 
@Milanforever26 
@Polo2000 
@7AlePato7 
@Blu71
@Fabriman94 
@Freddy Manson 
@Super_Lollo 
@BB7 
@The P
@Dexter 
@vota DC 
@Z A Z A' 
@666psycho 
@Frikez 
@Penny.wise
@DMZtheRockBear
@Now i'm here 
@Andreas89 
@Kurt91 
@gabuz 
@pennyhill
@prebozzio
@Shevchenko
@Andrea89
@aleslash
@robs91
@The Ripper 
@O Animal 
@Serginho
@#Dodo90# 
@Dumbaghi
@hiel87 @Roten1896 
@Tobi 
@Albijol 
@folletto 
@Marilson 
@de sica 
@mr.wolf 
@Heaven 
@runner 
@28Maggio2003
@Theochedeo 
@Toby rosso nero 
@AntaniPioco
@Magnus_Marcus@diavolo 
@Nicco 
@Stanis La Rochelle 
@DannySa 
@Gekyn 
@Liuk


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Gennaio 2015)

Io ci sono


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

Io anche


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Gennaio 2015)

Io ci sono .


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Gennaio 2015)

Io pure ci sono.

Non mi è arrivata la notifica però come con Photoshop, ogni volta che mi taggi è così.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non mi è arrivata la notifica però come con Photoshop, ogni volta che mi taggi è così.



Nemmeno a me arriva mai a parte qualche volta, ma sono entrata comunque qui


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Gennaio 2015)

Ci sono pure io!


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Gennaio 2015)

ci sono


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ci sono



Non sei ben accetto. Se non partecipassi saremmo tutti contenti.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Gennaio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non sei ben accetto. Se non partecipassi saremmo tutti contenti.



sto antipatico perchè vingo?? non è un problema mio


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sto antipatico perchè vingo?? non è un problema mio



#ErSistema


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Gennaio 2015)

Non ricordo come funzionava, pero ci sto!


----------



## diavolo (12 Gennaio 2015)

Se possibile vorrei partecipare anche io.


----------



## Renegade (12 Gennaio 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Non ricordo come funzionava, pero ci sto!



Si prendono le 10 partite più importanti della settimana, dei campionati principali come Premier, Bundes, Serie A, Ligue 1, Liga ecc. e si fanno i pronostici su di esse.

Comunque credo la notifica non sia arrivata a molti perché ho inserito la lista successivamente modificando il messaggio, risolvo adesso così: 

@Splendidi Incisivi
@MaggieCloun
@Tifo'o
@Jino
@Darren Marshall
@Milo
@juventino
@Hammer
@Superdinho80
@Angstgegner
@Ronaldinho_89
@mefisto94
@Gas
@Interista Diventi Pazzo
@Denni90 
@Jaqen 
@iceman. 
@Louis Gara
@Il Re dell'Est
@Butcher 
@davoreb 
@Sherlocked 
@malos 
@Snake
@ed.vedder77 
@Milanforever26 
@Polo2000 
@7AlePato7 
@Blu71
@Fabriman94 
@Freddy Manson 
@Super_Lollo 
@BB7 
@The P
@Dexter 
@vota DC 
@Z A Z A' 
@666psycho 
@Frikez 
@Penny.wise
@DMZtheRockBear
@Now i'm here 
@Andreas89 
@Kurt91 
@gabuz 
@pennyhill
@prebozzio
@Shevchenko
@Andrea89
@aleslash
@robs91
@The Ripper 
@O Animal 
@Serginho
@#Dodo90# 
@Dumbaghi
@hiel87 @Roten1896 
@Tobi 
@Albijol 
@folletto 
@Marilson 
@de sica 
@mr.wolf 
@Heaven 
@runner 
@28Maggio2003
@Theochedeo 
@Toby rosso nero 
@AntaniPioco
@Magnus_Marcus@diavolo 
@Nicco 
@Stanis La Rochelle 
@DannySa 
@Gekyn 
@Liuk


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Gennaio 2015)

[MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] non mi è arrivata manco adesso.

Forse c'è un massimo di notifiche dentro un messaggio, comunque chi guarda entra e partecipa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Gennaio 2015)

Non mi è arrivata la notifica, comunque io ci sto!


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Gennaio 2015)

[MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION], credo che le notifiche non siano arrivate a nessuno perché magari c'è un limite alle persone che si possono taggare in un post. Credo eh.


----------



## Hammer (13 Gennaio 2015)

Io balzo, mi dispiace!


----------



## Renegade (13 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> @Renegade non mi è arrivata manco adesso.
> 
> Forse c'è un massimo di notifiche dentro un messaggio, comunque chi guarda entra e partecipa.





Angstgegner ha scritto:


> @Renegade, credo che le notifiche non siano arrivate a nessuno perché magari c'è un limite alle persone che si possono taggare in un post. Credo eh.



E io che pensavo avessi trovato una soluzione logica e veloce. Che ferita!

Vabbé, come avete già detto, chi entra legge.


----------



## mr.wolf (13 Gennaio 2015)

se c'è posto ci sto


----------



## Milo (18 Gennaio 2015)

Scusate il ritardo raga, ma non m'erano arrivati i tag ed ho visto solo ora. 

Ci stò di brutto


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Gennaio 2015)

Bene [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] partiamo questo fine settimana ?


----------



## Renegade (20 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Bene @Renegade partiamo questo fine settimana ?



Sì, ho voluto dare il tempo necessario a tutti per leggere. Chissà se ce l'hanno fatta a notarlo, il fatto delle mancate notifiche ci ha danneggiato un po', direi.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sì, ho voluto dare il tempo necessario a tutti per leggere. Chissà se ce l'hanno fatta a notarlo, il fatto delle mancate notifiche ci ha danneggiato un po', direi.



L'unica cosa che mi viene in mente per le prossime volte è spezzare le notifiche in più messaggi.


----------



## Renegade (20 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che mi viene in mente per le prossime volte è spezzare le notifiche in più messaggi.



Ci provo! Se ricevete la notifica, scriva solo chi vuole partecipare: 

@Splendidi Incisivi
@Tifo'o
@Jino
@Darren Marshall
@juventino
@Ronaldinho_89
@Gas


----------



## Renegade (20 Gennaio 2015)

Se ricevete la notifica, scriva solo chi vuole partecipare: 

@Denni90 
@Jaqen 
@iceman. 
@Louis Gara
@Il Re dell'Est
@Butcher 
@davoreb


----------



## Renegade (20 Gennaio 2015)

Se ricevete la notifica, scriva solo chi vuole partecipare:

@Sherlocked 
@malos 
@Snake
@ed.vedder77 
@Milanforever26 
@Polo2000


----------



## Renegade (20 Gennaio 2015)

Se ricevete la notifica, scriva solo chi vuole partecipare: 

@7AlePato7 
@Blu71
@Fabriman94 
@Freddy Manson 
@Super_Lollo 
@BB7


----------



## Renegade (20 Gennaio 2015)

Se ricevete la notifica, scriva solo chi vuole partecipare:

@The P
@Dexter 
@vota DC 
@Z A Z A' 
@666psycho 
@Frikez 
@Penny.wise


----------



## Renegade (20 Gennaio 2015)

Se ricevete la notifica, scriva solo chi vuole partecipare:

@DMZtheRockBear
@Now i'm here 
@Andreas89 
@Kurt91 
@gabuz 
@pennyhill


----------



## Renegade (20 Gennaio 2015)

Se ricevete la notifica, scriva solo chi vuole partecipare:

@prebozzio
@Shevchenko
@Andrea89
@robs91
@The Ripper 
@O Animal


----------



## Renegade (20 Gennaio 2015)

Se ricevete la notifica, scriva solo chi vuole partecipare:

@#Dodo90# 
@Dumbaghi
@hiel87 
@Roten1896 
@Tobi 
@Albijol


----------



## Renegade (20 Gennaio 2015)

Se ricevete la notifica, scriva solo chi vuole partecipare:

@folletto 
@Marilson 
@de sica 
@Heaven 
@runner 
@28Maggio2003
@Theochedeo


----------



## Renegade (20 Gennaio 2015)

Se ricevete la notifica, scriva solo chi vuole partecipare:

@Toby rosso nero 
@AntaniPioco
@Nicco 
@Stanis La Rochelle 
@DannySa 
@Gekyn 
@Liuk

Chi vuole partecipare, ma non è in tutta la lista, può dirlo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (20 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade, come ho gia scritto nella prima pagina, ci sono


----------



## mr.wolf (20 Gennaio 2015)

io ci sto ma non sono in lista


----------



## Milo (30 Gennaio 2015)

Bè??? Si gioca o no???


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Gennaio 2015)

ci sono


----------

